# Factory Workers



## paneltec (Jun 30, 2012)

We have a factory in Bangplee, we need 10 factory workers, skilled with experience in machinery manufacturing activities, ie welding , assembly, metal work


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Good luck paneltec.
From some of my business-relations I heard that it is a pain to get skilled workers.

Caterpillar opened a new factory in Rayong.........they can employ 1200 workers and after 4 weeks of searching they came up with 20 workers.
Liebherr is searching for 25 skilled workers.........no way. 
Our company is employing workers on a daily bases.........still in need of more.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Do you need employees or advice?*



paneltec said:


> We have a factory in Bangplee, we need 10 factory workers, skilled with experience in machinery manufacturing activities, ie welding , assembly, metal work


First question: As you "have a factory in Bangplee" are you posting on this forum as a recruiting tool? If so, then you should provide contact instructions or information for prospective employee's, local and/or Foreign as the case may be. 


If you are posting on this forum seeking advice on employment of Thai's then: 

In line with joseph44's input, finding "skilled" Thai employee's is problematic.

First, every set of circumstances is different. As in any business venture, flexibility will be required to make this enterprise profitable. Expect to change your game plan(s) as your company evolves. 

Some of what I found;

The Thai's are very loyal. This makes it extremely difficult to attract "skilled" employed Thai's away from their current employer. Also, if they are skilled, they will be employed. 

The Thai's are team players. They work very well in a team environment. Conversely, they perform "weakly" in solo tasks. This tends to impact productivity in a "negative" way. You will need to make allowances for this in your manufacturing flow chart. Make allowances for, and, accommodate a "team" concept. 

Transportation is a major factor. It will be difficult to assemble a "local" work force. Your available pool of talent will be limited by the ability to travel to and from the workplace. 

Your best plan of attack may be an apprenticeship program based on recruiting and training local teens from a nearby neighborhood. Provide uniforms, transportation, food and bonuses. Use care in selecting your team leaders. 

Tentative Structure is to have: One senior (40+ yo) Thai as the plant manager (needs useable English communications skills). Two team leaders (25-30 yo), and two teams of five each production employees (20-25 yo). 

Plant Manager (40+ yo):	
Team Leader One (25-30 yo) plus four - five younger team members.
Team Leader Two (25-30 yo) plus four - five younger team members.

If carefully done, you may be able to pit team one against team two in a competition to increase productivity. Be careful about how your provide incentives to the team(s).

Word of caution: all instructions, bonuses, incentives, and, criticisms MUST go through the Thai Plant Manager. You also MUST listen to the Thai Plant Manager's input. Thai culture is difficult for us to understand and to work with. Our (foreigner) input, while meant well, typically upsets their productivity in a negative way.

Hope this helps. Tom


----------



## paneltec (Jun 30, 2012)

*Workers*



stednick said:


> First question: As you "have a factory in Bangplee" are you posting on this forum as a recruiting tool? If so, then you should provide contact instructions or information for prospective employee's, local and/or Foreign as the case may be.
> 
> 
> If you are posting on this forum seeking advice on employment of Thai's then:
> ...


Hi Tom, we are looking for employee's thanks for the detailed comment


----------



## paneltec (Jun 30, 2012)

*Factory workers*



joseph44 said:


> Good luck paneltec.
> From some of my business-relations I heard that it is a pain to get skilled workers.
> 
> Caterpillar opened a new factory in Rayong.........they can employ 1200 workers and after 4 weeks of searching they came up with 20 workers.
> ...


Hi Joseph, thanks for your reply, what is the best Internet sites for factory staff, your advice is appreciated.

Regards

John


----------

